# Best wire gauge for feeder wires



## Ethan1526 (Feb 8, 2016)

I will soon be wiring my layout for testing tracks before ballast. What is the best gauge to use for feeder wires and what is the best for under the table between terminals? I play to upgrade from my Bachman dcc unit to a digitraxx system


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I think you will find this site helpful.
http://www.wiringfordcc.com/

I plan to use 14 for my bus wire (under the table) and 18 for feeders.
I might be on the heavy side but I do not think it will hurt.
I have had digitrax for a few years and like it.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Do yourself a favor and forget the word "best" as it applies to this hobby. There is no such thing. You will get a couple of dozen responses, and they're all "right" or "best" for the person who gave them to you.

I use AWG 16 busses and 20 feeders, placed every 6-8 feet.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

On my layout, I used 14 gauge as my main ground and overall power feed to supply 2 main distribution boards. From those boards with my power circuit breakers, I ran 16 gauge out to my track blocks and then used feeders which are 22 gauge. If I had to do it over again, I'd go one gauge smaller on each of these. Copper is expensive these days and I think most people, myself included, are using heavier wire than necessary. Unless you have a very large layout and are running over 50 ft, I don't think you need anything larger than 16 gauge for the main bus.

Regarding the feeder wire size, this will also depend on the size rail you're using. I have code 83 rail and I think that 22 gauge feeder is the maximum size you can solder to the side of the rail and not have it protrude up above or too far outside the rail. Like I said above, if I were to do it over, I'd go with 24 gauge wire for my feeders to reduce their visibility when soldered to the rail.

Mark


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Ethan1526 said:


> I will soon be wiring my layout for testing tracks before ballast. What is the best gauge to use for feeder wires and what is the best for under the table between terminals? I play to upgrade from my Bachman dcc unit to a digitraxx system


Will you be using power districts and boosters? How long will your bus stretch in each direction from the output terminals on your base station? How long will the sub-buses have to reach from each booster?

IOW, it's a question that can't properly be answered without more specifics.

For general purposes, you can choose 16 gauge for buses running less than about 15 feet. For those longer, 14 gauge up until about 25 feet, and thereafter 12 gauge should be good up to about 50 feet.

There is no need to run feeders heavier than about 22 gauge, provided none of them is longer than about 6 feet in length. That would be most unusual, that long, but I had them safely up to 4' on my second layout using 22 gauge with no discernible change in performance along the tracks powered by them. For spacing, try for a pair of feeders every 8 feet, but keep it less if you can...say 5-6 feet.


----------



## Ethan1526 (Feb 8, 2016)

Thanks for the help


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Size of layout can dictate as someone mentioned. When I said I am using 14 for bus,
My bus wires run 20 feet in each direction from my command station. 14 would be overkill
for a 4X8 layout.

If you solder feeders to the bottom of rails, you will never see them.


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

I mainly use 18 gauge all over the layout, with some 20-22 for smaller connections and such. I don't think I would ever consider using anything else, as this has worked quite well for me throughout the layout.

-J.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I use 14 gauge for the main bus, and 18 for the feeders.


----------

